# This hobby has turned me into a greeny. :-)



## tmuir (Aug 30, 2009)

I purchased a new printer this weekend.
Previously I would of just turfed the old printer in the bin or put it out for curb side collection, but not now.

I will be stripping it down and removing all the SS rods, belt drive and pulleys and any bearings I can get out of it, plus what ever else looks good once I get inside of it.

As a plus because I will of pulled it apart all the plastic parts will be able to go into the recycling bin now.

I wonder how useful the stepper motors in it will be too. ;D


----------



## bigal2749 (Sep 2, 2009)

What a resource that old printers are for SS bars.

Last week I checked my supply of ss bars(from four printers) to see what I needed to order to make a grasshopper engine from a casting kit that I bought from Canadian Model and surprised to find that I had all the sizes needed for the project. And that was four different size diameters.

I've use some for my last Elmer's Mine Engine and what a pleasure it was to machine.


----------



## tmuir (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I ended up getting 3 different sized bars from it and a nice stepper motor, still trying to scrub all the ink off my hands though from when I touched the plastic under the print head. :


----------



## tel (Sep 2, 2009)

That ink is a badge of honour mate, wear it with pride! Welcome to Scroungers International (ink)


----------



## doc1955 (Sep 16, 2009)

And here I thought I was alone in suffering from this affliction of nothing is going anywhere until total disassemble. :big:


----------



## websterz (Sep 17, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> You are not alone, i´ve been doing this for most of my life. Nothing passes me without a total disassembly.



Remind us never to pop in for coffee! :bow:


----------



## bentprop (Sep 17, 2009)

Are there any useful parts in dvd players?
I have a couple of those lying around waiting for the screwdriver ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 17, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> Are there any useful parts in dvd players?
> I have a couple of those lying around waiting for the screwdriver ;D


Well do an exploratory and tell us what you find ;D
Tin


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Sep 18, 2009)

I can't pass a skip (dumpster) without having a rummage, especially if it's on an industrial estate. ;D


----------



## itowbig (Sep 18, 2009)

Diymania  said:
			
		

> You are not alone, i´ve been doing this for most of my life. Nothing passes me without a total disassembly.



 ha ha thats is me i tear everything apart before it goes to the trash.


----------



## dsquire (Sep 18, 2009)

When tearing apart old printers, appliances or what ever pay close attention to how each part is fastened or held together. Sometimes you can look at it and figure out what needs to be done to help it come apart. If all else fails then sometimes a little help from your friends Mr hammer or Mr screw driver might be required. If so look closely after to see why it did not want to separate. Maybe there was a hidden pin or clip.

Pay attention to this because the next time that you need to take one apart to repair or just salvage parts you will be able to do so without the use of force or anger. Look at it as a learning experience. You were going to throw it in the dumpster anyway so it makes no difference if it is in one piece or two.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## chillybilly (Sep 19, 2009)

My lady calls it "wombelling" after the "wombles of wimbeldon" i assume ,that was a kids tv programme in the 1970/80 time .Cant say which womble she says i am !!!

I really am terrible for it ,i collect all the old valves from jobs i do at work,with a little inspired thought you can use many things .

I have been known to bring things back from holidays too  :big:


----------



## tmuir (Sep 19, 2009)

chillybilly  said:
			
		

> I have been known to bring things back from holidays too  :big:



Well this was my 'Wombling' from my last holiday to the UK.
I had to get another suitcase to bring everything back. :big:


----------



## Captain Jerry (Sep 19, 2009)

I confess to the same affliction. Every time I open a new carton of orange juice and pull the little plastic seal with the ring out of the opening, I spend a moment reflecting on what it might be used for. (A lot of my life has been wasted)

Jerry


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 19, 2009)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> Every time I open a new carton of orange juice and pull the little plastic seal with the ring out of the opening, I spend a moment reflecting on what it might be used for.


That little blunt-cone thing? Haha, Same here! I mean... I have no idea what you're talking about. ;D


----------



## 1Kenny (Sep 19, 2009)

Are you guys talking about the ring seal that goes into the groove on a cover plate and the diaphragm for a small pump. I am so glad its not just me.
 :big:

Kenny


----------



## dsquire (Sep 20, 2009)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> I confess to the same affliction. Every time I open a new carton of orange juice and pull the little plastic seal with the ring out of the opening, I spend a moment reflecting on what it might be used for. (A lot of my life has been wasted)
> 
> Jerry



I have saved about a dozen of them thinking they will be good for something someday. Glad to see that I am not alone in my thinking.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## lee9966 (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you all! I read these last few posts to my wife, for some reason she calls that kind of little part garbage! The horror!

Lee


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 20, 2009)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> I confess to the same affliction. Every time I open a new carton of orange juice and pull the little plastic seal with the ring out of the opening, I spend a moment reflecting on what it might be used for. (A lot of my life has been wasted)
> Jerry



I'm the same, I've got a sewing machine and two printers on the bench for disassembly. (curb side junk week ;D).

*Machinable Wax* that's one use for all that plastic, or to be more precise the plastic that has a number 4 inside the little recycle triangle.

Here's a pdf from the aussie_9x20_owners yahoo group that explains how to mix and make the wax.

Cheers, 
Phil 

View attachment machinablewax.pdf


----------



## tmuir (Sep 21, 2009)

Silly Newbie question alert....


What do you use machinable wax for?


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 21, 2009)

tmuir said:
			
		

> Silly Newbie question alert....
> What do you use machinable wax for?



Not a silly question at all. 

To tell the truth, I haven't used it at all yet. Although I have been collecting bottle tops.
I was planning to make molds for stamps (the kind my wife uses in card making and scrap booking, ink pad stamps) but I haven't got around to setting up a small cnc mill to machine the wax.
I imagine it could be used for lost wax casting, just turn or mill up the part and then cast it in the material of choice. But I have no experience in that area so it's only a guess.

You can cast it into blocks or bar and then have at it as you would any other material on the lathe or mill. I'm told it doesn't stick to the tool or cutter like wax does. When your finished just melt it down and go again.

It was just a cool idea I was going to try some time.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tmuir (Sep 21, 2009)

I was wondering if it would be good for lost wax casting.
I have two young kids in my house at the moment and we go thorugh nearly 9 litres of milk a week at the moment.
I might start saving the caps too.
I've also got about 3kg of parifin wax too.


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 21, 2009)

Cool 8) , shouldn't take you long to get a batch together. My wife only buys the long life milk . let me know how it goes if you do.

Look forward to hearing what other uses there are for it when our friends north of the line (equator) log on tonight, I sure some of them will have used it.

Cheers
Phil

p.s. the silver steel was 14mm.


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 21, 2009)

Thank you, Phil! :bow: I've cut up a lot of machinable wax at work, and there are times I'd like to have it at home as well. 
Now I'll have it. ;D


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 21, 2009)

beeings my recent attempts at cnc machining has resulted as oops. Machinable wax is creeping higher on the things to buy list I figure a small centrifugal separator as s a prefilter to the shop vac would save most of the chips for recycling. 
Jewelers wax for investment casting comes in two flavors carveable aka (machinable) and injection. The former being for a one of a kind piece and the later injected into a rubber mold for multiple copies. 
Tin


----------



## chillybilly (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow a hole new angle on "wombelling ",never thought of melting down the bits of plastic,she will be so pleased !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :big:


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 21, 2009)

chillybilly said:
			
		

> Wow a hole new angle on "wombelling ",never thought of melting down the bits of plastic,she will be so pleased !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :big:



Especially when you use her slow cooker.  :hDe:

Phil

The wifes point of view :big:


----------



## vlmarshall (Sep 21, 2009)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> The wifes point of view



 Rof} :big: Rof} :big: :bow:


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 27, 2009)

We had a curb side collection going the last couple of weeks. 

I picked up a few multi-function ink jet printers. (the ones with the scanners on top)
Apart from the S/S bar in the printer and scanner, the scanner head has some first surface mirrors in them. The biggest was 8" x 3/4" and the other two were a bit thinner.
Not that I have any projects for them, but they are in the bit box anyway. 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Sep 27, 2009)

Pack them mirrors away carefully and treat 'em like gold Phil. When I built my (crude) optical comparitor I sent me 'air grey looking for some of that - ended up using an ordinary shaving mirror, works, but no real fine focus. Got hold of a few small bits since and they are going nowhere!


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 27, 2009)

WILCO Tel,
Optical comparator hey Thm:, now there's something to research for a future project.
I think my wife has finally given up on me. scratch.gif 
I picked up 3 printers and then a mate dropped in another printer and a scanner, not a discouraging word was heard from my lovely wife. 
I do have to be seen to be doing something with them though *knuppel2* ,so four are stripped down and there is only one left to do.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## tel (Sep 28, 2009)

There was one decribed in Model Engineer quite a few years back, which is what I based mine on.

Starts here and runns to about 12 parts I think


----------



## tmuir (Sep 28, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Pack them mirrors away carefully and treat 'em like gold Phil. When I built my (crude) optical comparitor I sent me 'air grey looking for some of that - ended up using an ordinary shaving mirror, works, but no real fine focus. Got hold of a few small bits since and they are going nowhere!



Go to a swap meet and buy one of those old Polaroid cameras.
I used to pick them up for £2 in the UK.
They have a nice front surface mirror in them.
I used to use them to replace corroded mirrors in old cameras.

I've spent the last 2 weeks driving up and down the streets looking for old printers as we have a kerb side collection happening tomorrow and this time I've found nothing.
It really is just rubbish people have been throwing out.


----------



## Majorstrain (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the pointer Tel. 



			
				tmuir said:
			
		

> Go to a swap meet and buy one of those old Polaroid cameras.
> I used to pick them up for £2 in the UK.
> They have a nice front surface mirror in them.



Now there is a gem of information, 
Thanks Timur. 





> I've spent the last 2 weeks driving up and down the streets looking for old printers as we have a kerb side collection happening tomorrow and this time I've found nothing.
> It really is just rubbish people have been throwing out.



Condolences on that one, I'll keep a weather eye for you. They have a skip at the university for I.T. trash, but even that's dry at the moment 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## tel (Sep 28, 2009)

Old Polaroids eh? Now that tip has to be worth a karma point!


----------



## tmuir (Sep 29, 2009)

tel  said:
			
		

> Old Polaroids eh? Now that tip has to be worth a karma point!



Now I'm going to have to dig out my camera repair books as some Polaroids are better than others and I can't remember which models are the best.
Will try and find the info.


----------



## tel (Sep 29, 2009)

That would be much appreciated


----------



## tmuir (Sep 29, 2009)

Found my book.
Basically any reflex Polaroid will have a front surface mirror in them and the cheap ones with rigid bodies such as Pronto and One Step are best.
Just do a Google image search on Polaroid Pronto or One Step to see what these ones look like.


----------



## polepenhollow (Oct 3, 2009)

I Brake for bedframes.
Great source of angle iron.
Printers, yes.
All water heaters spotted at the curbside get the brass fitting removed.
A few weeks ago, a Twin cylinder cast iron Dayton Compressor, 3/4 HP motor , runs well.
KL


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum KL. Introduce yourself in the Welcome thread and tell us about yourself and your hobby. I see you're in Palantine IL. I lived for 13 years down in Champagne - our kids were born there.


----------



## putputman (Oct 3, 2009)

tmuir, you got so many people taring apart printers I thought I better give it a try. A friend replaced his printer and I grabbed up the old one.
I spent about 1 hour with a power screwdriver and sidecutter and ended up with quite a haul. It WAS an Epson printer, copier, & scanner. Now it is 14 gears, 4 SS shafts, 2 12V motors, 3 mirrors, 3 belts, a power cord, many springs of all types, and a pile of screws, washers, e-clips, etc. etc. Right now I don't have any plans for any of it but eventually some of it will get used.

After running the plastic covers and metal frame through the band saw, there is just a small box full for the garbageman.


----------



## tmuir (Oct 3, 2009)

I've also dsicovered the biggest SS bar you get from the printer is straighter than anything else I have so is great for checking alignment on the lathe too.

I have to mail order all my bar stock so anything I can pick up locally is a bonus.


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 4, 2009)

If you come across a HP or Lexmark printer they have two encoder systems in them. 
One is a linear encoder that keeps track of the head position and the other is a rotary encoder that tracks the paper feed roller.
Other printers might have them as well but I haven't seen them in the Epson printers.

I'm working on a Linear scale and DRO project that will use these :idea:. All will be revealed shortly. 8) 

You can see the mylar strip just above the drive belt and running behind the cartridge holder. 





These are the close ups of the anchoring points of the strip. 






The quadrature encoder head on the back of the cartridge holder





This rotary wheel has a resolution of 0.05° using it's encoder head.





Putputman, the rubber rollers on the S/S shaft will just slide off with a bit of effort. I turfed the first shaft I got thinking it would be of no use and not knowing that they aren't moulded or glued on. oh:

The light tube and inverter circuit board in the scanner heads could be used for ilumination in a project of display case as well. The input to the inverter board is usually 18Vdc or 12Vdc. You don't have to hunt for a power supply because the printer has one already.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Majorstrain (Oct 4, 2009)

> scrapped a lexmark printer a while ago but only found the linear quadrature encoder for the head, none for paper feed It was a Lexmark Z51.



You right Diymania I think it's only the HP's that have the rotary encoder, I've got the parts of 5 printers all mixed up in one box at the moment. 2 HP's, 2 Lexmarks and an Epson, along with some scanners. I have 4 linear strips but only two wheels.

Sorry for the incorrect info.

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## Jim E (Oct 4, 2009)

My wife's coffee maker (BUNN Brand) died the other day, so I thought I'd tear into it to see what I could salvage. Two switches, a thermocouple, a real nice stainless tank (part for a small foundry?), and a hot plate (possibly a heat source mounted in a wooden base for displaying a sterling miser). It's amazing how your mind thinks when tearing "junk" apart.


----------



## Davyboy (Oct 4, 2009)

Great tips! I've disemboweled a sewing machine, some neat connecting rods and bell cranks and cast parts inside, and also got 4 drawers for my workbench.

I'm just wondering, has anybody got any good parts from a VHS recorder/player? They seem to be all over the yard sales lately, free or cheap.

Davyboy


----------



## tmuir (Oct 4, 2009)

Majorstrain  said:
			
		

> One is a linear encoder that keeps track of the head position
> 
> You can see the mylar strip just above the drive belt and running behind the cartridge holder.
> Cheers
> Phil



Dam I saw that in my Epson printer, couldn't for the life of me think what it was for and ditched it...


Please post your DRO projects soon as I am itching to see what you did with this as buying myself a DRO at the moment is outside my budget.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Oct 4, 2009)

I wish this thread would stop. The memories are killing me...

Just prior to starting this wonderful hobby last February...I got rid of (threw away)...

a: At least 3 printers
b: At least two computers
c: A sewing machine from the 60's
d: Two kids bikes
e: ...and much much more in an attempt to make room for my hobby...

I could cry and I just don't want to think about it anymore.

I didn't know! I just didn't know!


----------



## vlmarshall (Oct 4, 2009)

zeeprogrammer  said:
			
		

> c: A sewing machine from the 60's


Aaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrghhh!


----------



## arnoldb (Oct 5, 2009)

Got these from work a couple of weeks ago ;D

Working in the IT dept of my company, I get to "throw away" all the old goodies :big:
Workplace insists on running PCs until they can't even be given away, and as I'm responsible for data security, I pull all hard disks and lots of plate and CPU heatsinks from the PCs before chucking them in the bin. Hard disks and heatsinks will make for lovely aluminium to melt down once I build a furnace ;D


----------

